# AIM for those who want to chat



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

On another thread some people were talking about wanting to be able to chat on the forum. So the ladies all said they would update their profiles to show their AIM names. That may take a while to look everyone up so if anyone wants to list their AIM name let's use this thread.


My AIM name is: SpoiledMaltMom


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mine is....slyriver
Can we set up a chatroom on Aim??


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am* oOLSOo* ...feel free to IM me anytime! ~Lori


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just a question here, do you have to have AOL to get AIM because I don't have it, we go to either Paltalk, Yahoo or there are a couple of other sites where you can chat too in private rooms, but Paltalk is good and it is free or you can pay a membership, which ever suits.
There is another couple of new ones too that are quite ok as well, one is Inspeak and the other is Skype and they are also free to download and use. Just a thought


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

No, you dont have to have AOL to get AIM. You can just go to www.aim.com and download the version appropriate for your operating system.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm Crayongirl71, it's also listed in my member profile here, but i completely understand if anyone is too lazy to check LOL

ann marie and the "10+ years of art school and the best she brings to the screen are CRAYONS???" buttercup


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am already on AOL and my screenname is Boobookit.....I already see SpoiledMaltMom!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just created a new screen name to use on SM. It is ___________. I'm downloading the new AIM and will be logging back in after that.

Edit: PM me if you want my AIM screen name.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

One of the new AIM's is crappy let me see which one is the best for Windows 98 and XP I will put it on as soon as I find it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I downloaded AIM Trinton or whatever its called. Opened it and couldn't do anything. It wouldn't log on or let me do anything. Everything was greyed out.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This is the version that you want......there were some problems with Trinitron not sure if they were worked out.

 AIM 5.9.3861 for Windows 98/ME/2K/XP (8.31 MB)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> This is the version that you want......there were some problems with Trinitron not sure if they were worked out.
> 
> AIM 5.9.3861 for Windows 98/ME/2K/XP (8.31 MB)[/B]


I have the old version but wanted a new screenname to use here because my old one has my last name in it. With Triton you can have multiple screennames. Oh well. I will just ahve to give everyone my new screenname i guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

My Aim name is PoochandSkipsMom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, now we need a cheat sheet with SM name, AIM name, and the person's real name. LOL I had a hard enough time keeping the 5/6 members I IMed straight.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My AIM is "brinkley mommy"....
I prefer Yahoo really though...anyone who has yahoo...my screen name is "lunnfamilyof4".
Yahoo is more fun...better smilies...picture sharing...etc....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> My AIM is "brinkley mommy"....
> I prefer Yahoo really though...anyone who has yahoo...my screen name is "lunnfamilyof4".
> Yahoo is more fun...better smilies...picture sharing...etc....
> 
> ...


LOVE YAHOO IM!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Ok, now we need a cheat sheet with SM name, AIM name, and the person's real name. LOL I had a hard enough time keeping the 5/6 members I IMed straight.[/B]


Haha I cheated,I put the SM name in the nickname area when I added them so I would know who it was !The nickname is the one that shows up online.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144566
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too..there are more options


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144564
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can also add a buddy comment... right click a screen name and select edit buddy comment... I type in the persons name or SM member name soo I know who is who!! hehe

BTW.. my AIM name is Kodiesmommy











> Ok, now we need a cheat sheet with SM name, AIM name, and the person's real name. LOL I had a hard enough time keeping the 5/6 members I IMed straight.[/B]


I'm using the comments feature on AIM... that way you can LABEL everyone! ..hehe


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

My aim name is chesneylvr03. My yahoo screen name is chesneylvr03 too. Feel free to add me to either one anyone.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

For those of you that have "dogsname mommy" or some derivation of that as your screen name...did you make that up just today to IM other SM members or has that been your name all along?


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

yall can add me if you want it's stardust10et


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

My AIM name is Cindy Silly Kid  I can already see all of you on there! Let's make a chatroom some time


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> For those of you that have "dogsname mommy" or some derivation of that as your screen name...did you make that up just today to IM other SM members or has that been your name all along?[/B]


just made it


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My AIM is CharmyPoo that I created a few weeks ago for another SM member. Personally, I perfer using MSN Messenger. No one uses AIM in Canada.


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

Mines TiniLyly, gotta go home now.. I'm on all day at work, I'll have to update everyones name tomorrow, but good to know we can do a caht thing now!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> QUOTE(Sassy's mommy @ Jan 24 2006, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=144551


<div class='quotemain'>
This is the version that you want......there were some problems with Trinitron not sure if they were worked out.

 AIM 5.9.3861 for Windows 98/ME/2K/XP (8.31 MB)


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have AIM also, buzz me any time.
*
PuddlesMommy1*


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm chulitaxs on AIM


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am JaninewithAlex on AIM. I am using Trillian. It's free and does not have advertising. And it works with AIM, Yahoo and MSN at the same time.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

:brownbag:OMG I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT BUT IF ITS EMAIL I'M [email protected] 
I'VE NEVER HEARD OF AIM


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I putting together a spreadsheet of all the AIM screen names. If you want to be included in it (and haven't posted your screen name yet) please PM me your AIM screen name, your real name (first name only) and your dog(s) name (just to make sure I have it down correctly). I'm hoping to send this out sometime Friday morning. I had some AIM screen names for some members that hadn't posted their screen names yet. I have PMed them asking the to let me know if its ok to post them.

NewMommie & Stardust: What is your first name? Sorry, can't remember...Do you have your furbaby yet? If so what is his/her name?



> :brownbag:OMG I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT BUT IF ITS EMAIL I'M [email protected]
> I'VE NEVER HEARD OF AIM
> 
> 
> ...


AIM is AOL Instant Messager. You don't need to have AOL to use AIM. You can download it for free from AIM


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I am Mommy To Belle Dona.


----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

I prefer Yahoo as well..... its archivable so if we wrote good information, we can look it up again later... 

also, its work friendly - it won't blink constantly so the boss won't notice =)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I haven't done the AIM thing yet. I was going to join and every single name I put it said was already taken. So, I got frustrated and bailed. I definitely will love the chat thing when Joe gets it but I'm not sure I'll do AIM right now.....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Here's a cheat sheet list.................
> 
> SM (Real Name) - AIM - (Malt names)
> 
> ...


You have Pat listed for my name..Sheila


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Some people have asked not to have their AIM screen name posted on the website but said its ok to put it in the spreadsheet if I don't posted it here. So what I'm going to do is email the spreadsheet (when its done) to anyone that would like it. So if you would like to get a copy of the spreadsheet please PM me your email address. I'm hoping to get it emailed out on Friday. I will also send out updated ones if someone sends me their info after I have sent out the original.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Adding mine, Docswyfe32


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Got a question for you guys...Do you want me to include email addresses in the list? This could just be on a "if you want me to include yours" type of thing. If you want me to include yours let me know.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just to let you know, you can configure AIM to block some users to contact you. Go to Edit Preferences, then Privacy.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144798
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem







I just didnt want to confuse anyone.Thanks!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Just to let you know, you can configure AIM to block some users to contact you. Go to Edit Preferences, then Privacy.[/B]


Hope no one wants to block me...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I am Mommy To Belle Dona.[/B]


It won't let me add you to my list. Is that your exact screen name with the spaces?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem







I just didnt want to confuse anyone.Thanks!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Too late, I was already confused.


















> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144902
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww Stacy, who'd want to block you and Koty?














*poof* Ooops, I think I just got blocked!





























[/B][/QUOTE]

I would NEVER do that to you ROSE! hehe... we are a team!







KODIE likes u too...


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I downloaded AIM here is my user name StephandMacy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I have everyone added to my buddylist on AIM. If anyone would like a copy of it (you can send your whole or part of your buddylist to people) I IM it to you. That way you don't have to reenter all of the people.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I downloaded Aim here is my username StephandMacy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe somebody needs to invite Joe


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I've had an AIM account for a while.

I am AirmidEdain on it....My SM name is Airmid and My real name is Lynne....My Malt is Angel...

Let's chat!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Maybe somebody needs to invite Joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe? We don't need Joe? 

LOL JK! Joe you should join us. You think we are crazy on here wait to you see us in a chat room.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> LOL JK! Joe you should join us. You think we are crazy on here wait to you see us in a chat room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh dear














sorry ladies, i refuse to use aim, dont trust it, on another note SM chat should be ready soon, only one problem i see so far with it, when you log in, you are logged in under your sign in name, not your display name, which shouldnt be too big a deal i guess, i can alsways change the log in name to the display name if anyone wants me too


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Be afraid Joe, be very afraid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trust me, i am skeert


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> RUN! Run while you can!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you girls would find me no matter where i hid


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

am I too late for this? My AIM is 

MCHUANG79








bet it gives my age away


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I just created a new name so it would easier for everyone to know who I was.

It's "erica and le".

With the spaces.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145025
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By that Joe do you mean our password or just our name we use in here ie. display name = login. I'm confused


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Finally!!
my screen name is 

reginaynacho

Now i have to figure out how to use it


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145025
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am going to wait for Joe to have chat here. I agree with Joe, I don't trust AIM either. I usually don't have any patience but this time I have faith in Joe that he will get chat going SOON.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> By that Joe do you mean our password or just our name we use in here ie. display name = login. I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have two names, a login name and a display name, most of the time they are the same, you may login the forums with a username like doobyskoo but what your display name on the forum would show is skoobydoo

the chat i am installing would show you as doobyskoo when you signed into it becuase it reads the login name, not the display name, has nothing to do with the passwords , hope that makes sense












> I agree with Joe, I don't trust AIM either. I usually don't have any patience but this time I have faith in Joe that he will get chat going SOON.[/B]


i'm trying to work out some bugs in it so it shouldnt me long, hopefully by mon-tues of next week


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145117
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I get it, I think


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

my aim is: luvmymalt720


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is a list of the SM members I have AIM sn for:

2Maltese2Love
3MALTLOVES4ME
Airmid
bklynlatina 
Brinkley & Neyland's Mom
Charmypoo
Cindysilver
Daisys Mama
elliesmomie
Kanga
Kodies Mom
Kylees Mom
LadyMontava
LexiAndNikkisMom
LittleSunshine
Maltese Adora-Belle
MalteseJane
Maxi's Mom
mmo
Msloke
NewMommie
Pacino's Mommy
poochiesmom
Puddles Mom
Puppylucy
Sassy's mommy
Scoobydoo
stardust
steponme
TheButtercup
Theresa
Tobys Mom
zsazsasmom


If I'm missing anyone please let me know.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Me i just read this thread im almaberber1 and on yahoo im almmaaa if anyone wants to give me there yahoo i would greatly appreciate it so i can add u . 
thanks


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm sorry you guys! I got the invites to chat last night but my daughter was on the computer!! I should be around tonight!!

I have to add that whole list-how do I do it so it doesn;t take me 3 years????


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm new to chatrooms. How does this work. When do you know when other people are chatting?


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I LOVE Instant Message! I LOVE Chatting too! Add me please, eatoneill for aim or aol.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm new to chatrooms. How does this work. When do you know when other people are chatting?[/B]


I think when you go to the chat room you'll see who else is in the room. Then there will be a page where you will see each person's comments, etc. Once you're in the room it will tell you if anyone leaves and if anyone else enters.

At least this is the way it's been when I've been in chat rooms... assuming that this one behaves the same....

Well, I have "broken down" and downloaded AIM and I'm all set for the chat room!!! Thanks for the PMs of encouragement!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This is the version that you want......there were some problems with Trinitron not sure if they were worked out.
> 
> AIM 5.9.3861 for Windows 98/ME/2K/XP (8.31 MB)[/B]


Pat, thank you so much for that info. I would never have known about the problems, etc. I downloaded the version you suggested and it worked flawlessly!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144704
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mommytobelladona is the correct screen name for AIM. My Name is Jackie ~Mommy to Belle


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145025
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh, someone has answered my thoughts! Not that I am really clued up onto what you lovely folks are talking about. Im am sooooooo confused BUT I was going to ask the question, 'what about security' and can anybody get access to your name. This sounds like a really cool place to hang out.

What Im trying to say is this: I take it we are talking about ' a chat room' not that I have any idea as to how this works etc, but if there is going to be one on this site, I might wait.
















Could someone please either PM or tell me on the forum what on earth you are talking about. You talk about your forum name (I understand this - I think - Im ddsumm? correct) and if you have an aim's name or whatever, it is a different name? how do you pick a name out. Or does the site give you a name?

I mean I havent got the hang of this SM yet, let alone go somewhere else?!!










Dede from down under

~please would someone tell mommy what to do. Im trying to sleep here ~ Chloe


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145081
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would suggest you wait for SM chat if you are not sure of what you are doing. I respect Joe's opinions when it comes to internet programs as his knowledge is far greater than mine when it comes to computers. I too will wait for SM chat because I feel more comfortable knowing it will be more secure.
Chat programs enable people to get together and talk in either text or voice direct, something like PMs but you can actually reply to eachother in a chat room and you can also have a number of people in there together chatting. I hope that sort of helped with your confusion


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

SM Chat is coming soon.... I believe next week we'll see something!!







Dede, it's probably best to just wait for a few more days for SM Chat.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

ok I'm on aol do i have to sigh on to this aim


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> ok I'm on aol do i have to sigh on to this aim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope aol works just fine


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry guys I got busy and forgot to email the spreadsheet out. I'm going to email it out to the people i have email addresses for. If you don't receive it please PM me or IM me and I will send it to you.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I will be glad when Joe gets our SM chat going. My husband doesn't trust AIM either and doesn't want me to download it. I have definitely seen a decrease in posts since everyone is doing the chats.







I miss all the activity on SM.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I will be glad when Joe gets our SM chat going. My husband doesn't trust AIM either and doesn't want me to download it. I have definitely seen a decrease in posts since everyone is doing the chats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never had a prob with AIM...







I dunno why people say you can get a virus from it... if a screen name that i dont know sends me a instant message and there is link inside of it.. i just dont click on it! Thats how you get a virus! Honestly I cant remember the last time I got a weird Instant message from someone I didnt know...







I get more of that type of things when I use AOL... AIM I never had that problem really.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kodie, how does someone you don't know get your screen name to send an instant message via AIM. I added it just the other day and I'm just curious about it. I've pretty much had it "off" since then but if I were to leave it on, could I get bothered by people I don't know ?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have AIM on all day while I'm at work and when my computer is on at home. I have never gotten an email from someone I don't know.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have not had any problems with AIM either and I have used it for a long long time. 

Sher to avoid having anybody you don't know contact you go to :

My AIM
Edit Options
Edit Preferences
click on Privacy

on this window you will see : Who can contact me
you have 6 options
Allow all users
Allow only users on my buddy list
Allow only user below
Block all users
Block Internet users only
Block the users below

That thakes care of it. Mine is set on "Allow only users on my buddy list"
And I have never had anybody else contact me. 

You will want also to go to File sharing and set the file access to "Don't allow"
You will also want to go to File transfer and set it to "Reject from all users"

If you do all this, this should keep you pretty safe.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you are using the actual program AOL to chat people can search AOL for users online... and thats one way they instant message you with a virus hyperlink. AIM however... its more difficult to find out what your screen name is... thats why i never receive weird instant messages using AIM... ONLY AOL. You shouldnt have a problem with AIM... dont be afraid to use it. I leave mine on all the time... haha... IF (which I doubt) someone instant messages you while your not at your computer... you STILL will NOT receive a virus.. NOT unless you click on a hyperlink they send you!!










BTW.. I should add that there was a virus going around on AIM that if you clicked on a link that was sent to you by someone on your buddylist... that you would get the virus and then your buddylist would send out an instant message to everyone on your buddylist. etc. etc.. Soo.. if you receive just a link from someone on your buddylist... make sure you ask them what the link is BEFORE you click on it.







AS A RULE OF THUMB... NEVER CLICK ON HYPERLINKS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS!! (NO MATTER WHO SENDS IT TO YOU!







)


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Aim is perfectly fine, really!! I have been on AOL for 10+ years and I use AIM for my friends who do not have AOL....I have never received a virus or anything. If someone sends you an email or (if on AOL, MSN, etc.) an IM with a hyperlink with a virus you have to execute it in order to get the virus.

If you have a good, up to date anti-virus and firewall you should have no problems anyway.....I use Norton Internet security and firewall and NOTHING gets past that!! Plus AOL has it's own firewall (which is why I like them) for added protection. LOL

People are very cautious, which I don't blame you, but you have to actually either click on the hyperlink OR download the virus in order to get it, which is what I mean by execute it........ You will not get it by simply looking at the IM or opening the email!!

Just thought you would like to know.....

Marie & (my mommy is ALWAYS on the puter!!) Pacino


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

better late than never.... mist1006


----------

